# Long Let in Benidorm area (Rincon de Loix/Albir)



## lizzyjones (Apr 24, 2008)

My husband and I (both 60 yrs old) are looking for a nice property, either an apartment or house in the benidorm, rincon de loix/albir/Al'faz de pi area, for a long let. My husband is a semi-retired carpenter and I am a retired teacher. If anyone has a nice property for a long let, please let me know the details. Lizzy Jones


----------



## vernon (Jan 4, 2008)

Sent you a PM


----------

